# Invest to betting with professional tips



## bet-invest.net (Jul 20, 2009)

Do you want earn money from betting? You said yes, just read all article and earn money. 

*Bet-invest.net* is intended for people who has sports betting as a form of investment instead of simple gambling. Our advisory service is providing tips based on analyses from our tipster, monitoring on the market and finding values in odds. 

We dont offer any fixed because 99% sites are scamers, but we offer only value information, without doubt, this is way how to be successfull. In last season, we have this record, but we weren´t online yet.

Year 2008 was profitable with these records: +7,08% ROI with more than *1500 staked matches*.

From January 2009 to May 2009 we had +10,18% ROI with more than *760 staked matches*.

From June 2009 you can check our record in Statistic and Archive page

Now you can subscribe our service, and receive our professional tips via email. Just visit our site Bet-invest.net 

*- How can I pay?*

You can pay via PayPal.com or by Credit card (paypal provider)

*- What is the subscription fee and period?*

Prices:

1 month - 55 €
2 months - 108 €
3 months - 159 €

What is the subscription period you can find in section FAQ

*- How can I be sure that our record is true?*

All tips are sent to *Betting Advice surveillance team*. Our tips started 2.6.09 and our domain is registered 2.6.09. First month was free, you can check our tips that we dont cheat.

*- How will I be informed about new added picks?*

We send automatic email with added picks and you can check our tips to log in on our site. More information in FAQ section.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now we have great run where from 10 tips are 9 OK and 1 is void. Some show of our work. Just bet with us and earn money.







Record from 2.6.2009

*YEAR 2009 * 
Staked: 92.5
Won:	116.12  	
*Profit: +23.62  	
YIELD: +25.54%*

Our average bet is less than 2 unit. 
*For example: If you bet 1 unit = 100 euro you can earn with us 2362 EURO in 2 months !!!! But you can bet a lot of more for example 300, 500 or 800 euro per unit and earn a bit more. Our bets are from asian bookies and Pinnacle with big limits, better for bigger punters.*

www.bet-invest.net


----------



## bet-invest.net (Jul 25, 2009)

Another bet won from yesterday

24.07.2009  	
soccer - AUSTRIA 2  	
Wacker Innsbruck /-0,5/ - Austria Lustenau (tip: 1)  	
Stake: 1.5  	
Odds: (1,77) @ 188bet 	
Result: 5:0 without stress   
Profit: +1.16 units

In *July* 13 WON - 5 LOST - 1 VOID - more than 72% hitrate in July

10,99 units profit and more than 37% return of investments in July 09

*All tips are monitored *by third person *Betting Advice surveillance team*

try invest with us and earn money *Bet-Invest*


----------



## bet-invest.net (Aug 2, 2009)

So July 09 end, there is statistic.

*July (2009)*
Staked: 36.5
Won:	46.66
*Profit: +10.16	
Yield:+27.84% *

If you bet 100 euro per unit, (averrage stake less than 1,5 units) you can earn 1016 euro with our service.

So August start wery well and now we have *3 WON* and 0 LOST in August 09.

Bet-Invest


----------



## bet-invest.net (Aug 4, 2009)

Some news from our service

*- We improve our service. Now you can subscribe our service via Moneybookers.com*

- Leagues starts, we provide more tips, we expect more than 45 tips this month. 

- Last two profitable months with great yield +18% and +27%

- Our site is only for first 35 customers, not more due to dropping odds.

*- We are monitored by third service - Betting advice surveillance team*

Bet-Invest


----------



## bet-invest.net (Aug 19, 2009)

*TODAY ACTION FOR MEMBERS OF BETTING-FORUM*

If you subscribe our service *today and tomorrow* the price will be only:

_45 EUR (10 eur discount) for 1 month subscription, 
120 EUR (39 eur discount) for 3 months subscription,
220 EUR (80 EUR discount) for 6 months subscription. _

*Only today and tomorrow action and only for members of this forum. Payment via Moneybookers.com and Paypal.com*

Some stats. Overral units profit 25,085 units with average stake less than 1,5 unit and YIELD +20%. So if you bet 200 euro per 1 unit, you make with us 5017 EUR / 3 months.

This month with +2.635 units and +11.98% YIELD. 

Try invest with us, and receive our tips via email. If you are interested contact us.

http://www.bet-invest.net


----------



## bet-invest.net (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi, we still continue with our work... Some results from us. 






NOW we have a great run... *LAST 10 MATCHES: 6 WON ; 2 LOST ; 2 VOID*

- All our tips prooved by Betting Advice surveillance team 

- You can via Moneybookers or PayPal or by Bet-at-home voucher

- New on our site: Bookmakers bonuses - only from good bookmakers - just visit our home page. Now 5 euro FREE to NEW casino and another bonus 100% up to 100 euro from one bookies. More information on Bet-Invest

- Today one open tip with odds 2,00 and 1,5 units stake.

Try invest with us and earn money. 

Bet-Invest


----------



## bet-invest.net (Oct 4, 2009)

*Archive from our starts*






*This month tips:*






*Still one open pick for sunday*

Goias - Botafogo 

- All tips proofed by Betting Advice surveillance team.
- We work more than 4 months.
- Join us - Bet-Invest


----------



## bet-invest.net (Oct 21, 2009)

*Update stats: *

*NOVEMBER 2009*

Staked:* 10,5 units
*Won:* 14,149 units
*Profit:* +3,649 units
*Yield:* +34,75 %*

If you bet 1 unit = 200 euro you could earn more than 700 euro with Bet-invest.net

*Overall statistics*

Staked:* 172 units
*Won:* 197,086 units
*Profit:* +25,086 units
*Yield:* +14,58 %*

If you bet 1 unit = 200 euro you could earn more than 5000 euro with  Bet-invest.net


*Last picks:





*

- All tips prooved by Betting Advice surveillance team
- All tips only from big bookmakers Pinnacle, IBCbet, Sbobet, 188bet with limits 700 euro and more
- Working for 5 months, 4 months profitable.
- Join us today and earn money with us


http://www.bet-invest.net


----------



## bet-invest.net (Dec 13, 2009)

*NEW CONCEPT OF BET-INVEST.NET

Due to poor results in recent months, we have decided to change the concept of our site. Betting on football in Asia is becoming harder and harder we decided to switch our service to other sports where the potential for higher profits. Since our service will now be focused mainly on basketball and handball. Other activities to be covered include volleyball, winter sports and other fringe sports. We hope that this change will benefit our customers and for us. *


----------



## bet-invest.net (Dec 15, 2009)

Great start of our "new concept" site.

15.12.2009
Basket - eur  	
Buducnost-Gravelines /over 141,5/  	
Stake: 1.5  	
Odds: (1,83) Ladbrokes 	
*Result: 156 	
Profit: +1.245*

15.12.2009  	
Basket - euro challenge  	
CSU Asesoft Ploiesti - Enisey Krasnoyarsk  /tip 1/	
Stake: 2  	
Odd: (2) Unibet 	
*Result: 75:71 	
Profit: +2*

Our new tipster make a great work. try http://www.bet-invest.net


----------

